# جهاز لييزر منزلي



## الفرح عنواني (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*الجهاز المذهل ..لازالة الشعر بالليزر … وجعل البشرة كالحرير*


























*جهاز ريو الحديث ..لازاله الشعر ببساطه وبدون الم او اضرار جانبيه *​
*معد فيه داعي لامواس الحلاقه ... مكاين نتف الشعر ...او حتى حلاوه ازاله الشعر *



​
*معلومات عن الجهاز*





*يعمل بنظام فلاتر بمختلف الأطوال الموجية وهو مزيل للشعر علي المدي الطويل ويزيل الشعر من مساحات واسعة من الجسم*






*بمقدار 14 ملم – 35 ملم وهو يزيل الشعر بعامل يصل إلي 180 *







*شعرة في كل بضع ثوان وهو يمنع نمو الشعر مرة أخري*






*من جميع اجزاء الجسم*










*( الصدر – الظهر – الأرجل – الذراعيين – الإبط – منطقة البكيني ..او المناطق الحساسه)*







​


----------

